# Portsmouth-Santander ferry



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

any others on the ferry to santander tomorrow 30th? if so see you on there, we are a blue hymer.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: portsmouth santander ferry*



txe4man said:


> any others on the ferry to santander tomorrow 30th? if so see you on there, we are a blue hymer.


Sadly, no. But have a good trip. How long you going for?

TM


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

we travel Portsmouth Bilbao

out 01 April cabin 9068

back 09 April cabin 9062

in our landrover thisr time, with dogs, trying out the dog cabins


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

hi TM,
we are off for six months! our first long trip, we are planning to see as much as we can but only in a leisurely way. i am just in the final frantic stage of packing the van, and thinking better take this 'just in case'
regards john


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Lucky you - both of you. Have a great time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*beans*



txe4man said:


> hi TM,
> we are off for six months! our first long trip, we are planning to see as much as we can but only in a leisurely way. i am just in the final frantic stage of packing the van, and thinking better take this 'just in case'
> regards john


Heinz baked Beans
You Favorite tea/coffee
Sunglasses

I think if I had six months would take the French route, even though for time I like Santander/Bibao routes.

Oh, don't forget your sea legs

Biscay

TM


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

hi again TM, i don't think I will show txe4woman that clip! she already has the stugeron ready for tomorrow and the forecast is not bril. i had 30 years on lifeboat service and am lucky i do not suffer but she does quite badly, so fingers crossed.
we debated a long time about driving down but for many reasons decided on the ferry, just have to hope the forecast is wrong. :?


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

just a tip for anyone catching the Portsmouth Santander ferry.we were first timers, there is a section of the car deck at the back that is outside, when we boarded we were parked there i thought just temporarily whilst they arranged things inside, but no, in no time they deck was full and we were there for the voyage.
we went through a very bad storm in the Bay of Biscay, followed by bright sunshine for the last 5 hours of the trip, the result, the whole van absolutely caked in salt crystals. it took a lot of cleaning off, and only where i could reach. i don't know if i could have argued the toss with the loading crew but all the other campers and caravans were inside, and we were no where near last on.
only good thing was i could leave the gas on for the fridge!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. A good tip.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi from deepest Spain via Satellite Broadband

Thought I would update re Portsmouth Bilbao and the Cap Finisterre and dog cabins

At Portsmouth you check in and they hand you a scanner to check the microchip which they compare against the pet passport

You board and leave dog in car, normally at bow end near blue stairs/lift on deck 5, this can be for anything up to an hour and a half after boarding.

After everyone has boarded and just after departure you are called to the info desk on deck 7 and escorted to the car deck collect dog and take up to either kennels, deck 10 or cabins deck 9

NB we were parked by the forward (blue) stairs/lifts. You cannot get to the cabins on 9 from there as crew quarters are in the way, so its down to 8 and to the aft end to go up or walk to red stairwell

Cabins are between red stairs/lift and aft stairs At aft is deck and outside stairs to exercise area. Kennels are forward any way with separate exercise area. The info and signs about where dogs are allowed or not is confusing

NB we sailed only a week after recommissioning, not many passengers and not all facilities open, ie deck 9 bar. If busier I suspect they will enforce muzzles. They did not enforce for us. Our Jacks hate them and spent all way up trying to scratch off. We had hard plastic ones, saw some nice soft nylon ones, dogs wearing seemed not too bothered. I suspect staff will get tougher as season progresses. We bought some soft nylon ones here, and dogs still hated on try out.

Cabins a bit small for 2 adults and 3 small dogs, no TV. Well soundproofed. Dogs enjoyed trip. They enjoy being here even more. Much better than kennels and so much shorter drive. NB cabins are sold as 2/4 berth, with upper bunks. I hate to think how stuffy and cramped 4 would be plus dogs.

Kennels very noisy, remember to take your own basket and blankets and food. NB no water or food dishes in cabins either. No dog food on sale in shop.

Disembarkation is opposite, ie dogs go to cars first about an hour before docking

facilities at Zierbena not brilliant, organisation non existent. Loading took 3 hours, unloading an hour, turn round according to timetabletime is 2.75 hours! There the man in uniform and jobs worth hat does the scan. He threatened to not board us as the pet passports are a bit ragged and one not stapled (I had unstapled to scan it, and forgotten to re staple)

However we caught up en route

Ship much improved since last year, still not as good as the Pont Aven, not as many facilities. Still no proper self service cafeteria but restuarant food is good. If wanting to travel cheaply take your own sarnies and drinks and kettle with tea, coffee and milk. Remember the adapter as all sockets are two pin continental.

We shall be using again as it is so easy and so much less driving but very expensive, but then doing the IOM run so often it appears cheap


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

txe4man said:


> just a tip for anyone catching the Portsmouth Santander ferry.we were first timers, there is a section of the car deck at the back that is outside, when we boarded we were parked there i thought just temporarily whilst they arranged things inside, but no, in no time they deck was full and we were there for the voyage.
> we went through a very bad storm in the Bay of Biscay, followed by bright sunshine for the last 5 hours of the trip, the result, the whole van absolutely caked in salt crystals. it took a lot of cleaning off, and only where i could reach. i don't know if i could have argued the toss with the loading crew but all the other campers and caravans were inside, and we were no where near last on.
> only good thing was i could leave the gas on for the fridge!


thanks for this tip :!: have now spoken to several others who have had the same problem.
we were booked on cap finistierre bilbao to portsmouth and have now changed it to santander/plymouth on the pont aven which is a great ship. cost us £10 admin fee. worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I do understand the concern, but doubt it is justified. Maybe some people are never satisfied. look at all the people who want to be on open deck on Greek ferries. The Aegean in winter can be very rough and they never mention salt spray as a contra.

Given the capacity of the Cap Finistere the chance of ending up outside cannot be more than 1 in 100. Normally that area is filled with container lorries.

I suppose you may get a little spray on a rough crossing, but all four of my crossings on the CF in last 18 months have been very smooth, and if you are headed home you should be able to get a hose on to it fairly soon. 

I have spent 40 hours, of what some people would describe as hell, on the Pont Aven in winter however.

It cannot be any worse than the salt from winter gritting or from living on the coast when its in the air all the time.


----------

